# Switch and track combos



## Miles Parker (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm trying to figure out what are reasonable lead-ins and exits for various track and switch combos. i.e. when I'm creating an S-curve type situation that will be difficult to negotiate. In some cases that's obvious -- like it doesn't look like a good idea to put an 18" full-size segment leading from the curved out back toward the inside of a snap-switch. But I'm wondering things like:

Can get away with say a right snap-switch to two 1/3 18" segments to a straight or flex? My guess is no but that seems the only option with snap to get to a parallel track.

How about a #4 directly to a 1/3 18" to a straight? Or is there another way to get a compact parallel track from a #4 without a second switch? If not, how much of a straight section needs to be in there?

I have the Atlas track planning book and some of this is clear -- I can lay out a yard with parallel tracks and so no, but some not so. Is there a good general resource out there on these kind of specific questions?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

try to play around with track in Anyrail software (trial is free)

IMO S curves should be avoided i try to have some streight sections between opposing curves. idealy 9' (a section), but if not enough room at least something.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Miles,

I'm no pro at track/turnout layout. Two quick points, though ...

1. If at all possible, you should avoid a true inflected S (left curve leading directly into right curve). Joint the two with a section of straight track inbetween, if at all possible.

2. For more detail standards, I suggest you look into the NMRA published info here:

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/consist.html

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Miles, welcome to the forum! If you're short on space, you can try creating a shorter length of straight track to separate the two curves and split the S. I use a dremel with a cutoff wheel to cut a normal section of track to length, then use pliers to yank the pins and push them into the newly-cut ends.


----------



## 402drvr (Nov 10, 2010)

For what its worth I'll never use a snap switch again. If you are looking to go from one line to a parallel line just take an Atlas #4 and attach a piece of straight flex. Make the curve as broad as possible. You should have no problem with cars under 40' and I roll six diesels through this with no trouble.

S turns are just not worth the trouble. Derailment takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

402drvr said:


> For what its worth I'll never use a snap switch again.


actually i will take this even farther - i will not use atlas turnout products again  

but some will strongly disagree here.


----------

